# Why, why, why? Always me!!!



## PerfectMistake (Jan 1, 2008)

OKay - sorry if this ends up getting sort of long....but I am SO mad!!!!!

I started dating my now ex-boyfriend back in June. It was all good (I am not going into too much detail, to keep it short) this woman named Jody started coming around and calling. I was fishy about it, but decided not to jump to conclusions. There was one point when she had been over and I swear that she kissed him on the cheek and when she hugged him it was much more than a friendly hug...one other time we were getting ready to leave and she pulling up to his house and was giving him something. Well I got in the truck and I could see her up in his face yelling...that was odd.

Anyways...he SWORE that she was a friend, she liked him but he never felt that way. Before I even ever saw her he said was "a little overweight" and was not attractive and was way too old for him (she's like 45 or something). Well then I saw her and she is NOT overweight and she itsn't really ugly, kinda plain though. Well...something was said to me by one of his friends and I asked him about it. After a few "no's" he finally admitted to sleeping with her. "WHAT?! You said there was NOTHING GOING ON between the two of you?!?!" and he said some corney "it was nothing" line...I told him THAT was something.

Well, that made it really weird...and we started going downhill from there. I couldn't trust things and then he started texting and talking to this other woman named Janice that - again - he swore there were no feelings for. Yeah, gonna believe that one.

Anyways...we end up breaking up...then kinda talking...then stopped. Well right before I went on my cruise (left the 17 of Dec and got back the 24th) we seemed cool. He was very sweet, appoligized, all the things guys say and girls fall for LOL!!! Well, I didn't fall for it - but I thought I may chance it out and see what's going on.

That brings us ALMOST to recent time. I get back and text all of my friends to let them know that I am back. He never responded and he always does. So I try to text him a couple more times and he won't respond...try to call and he won't answer or respond to messages. Well, if anyone knows anything about me - I hate being ignored SO BAD!

So Friday I finally call him at work and he acted very rushed to get off the phone...which I can't get mad about, because it is work. He said he would call when he got off and I said "Promise? Because I really want to talk to you" and he said "Yes". OKay, I would wait for the call...nothing...So Sunday I text him "Tell me if you want to be friends or not, at very least". He responds "We are friends, but I am back with Jody!!!"

OKay....let annalyize this...first "back with" hummmm, that's funny because there was NOTHING before. Then the "!!!" he does this to piss me off, I am sure. Okay, so I kind of go off saying "I hope you have fun with a woman you said to me was ugly, fat, too old and you had no connection with at all" and he responded "I will!!! She is here for me and the boys!!! (P.S. He has 2 sons) so I said "I was 'there' for you before, remember" and then said he was a fake and a liar and other things...and that she wouldn't be there if he knew half the things he said about her.

Oh, but that is not the end. Ron (out mutal friend) calls me and was catching up with me. I tell me the story and he tells me that she has been staying over there since before Christmas...just after Thanksgiving. SO, when he and I were still "talking" a little!!!!!

BLEH! It just pisses me off how everything had to turn out. And the fact that he basically goes with a woman that, initially, he had nothing good to say about.

Thanks for reading all of that!!! I am just so GRRRR about it all!!!

I am tired of being single and ending up with jerks!!!!!!!


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 1, 2008)

Just think though, you're lucky... let Jody be the stupid one. He sounds like a real jerk, and he'll probably end up screwing around on her. If he ever comes running back to you, please don't fall for it. So many guys just suck!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just think though, you're lucky... let Jody be the stupid one. He sounds like a real jerk, and he'll probably end up screwing around on her. If he ever comes running back to you, please don't fall for it. So many guys just suck! Amen to that!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just think though, you're lucky... let Jody be the stupid one. He sounds like a real jerk, and he'll probably end up screwing around on her. If he ever comes running back to you, please don't fall for it. So many guys just suck! She and Aquilah are right!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 1, 2008)

agreed! chicken think of it as a lucky escape! I hope you find someone who treats you like the princess you are soon


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 2, 2008)

Alex, I am so sorry that you're having a hard time with the whole dating thing! I remember what it was like to be a single mom trying to find a decent guy too. You owe it to yourself and to Evan to be extremely picky when it comes to what you want in a man. I left a horrible marriage to someone who hit me, cheated on me and degraded me in every way and all I found were guys that thought I would jump in to bed with them or wanted to get married right away! I stopped looking and just focused on me and my son and I found the most amazing man (actually he found me, cause I had sworn off dating). I didn't let him come around my son for about 4 months because I wanted to see if he was worthy enough to be in my sons life! It is possible to find a good guy and I hope it happens for you soon!!


----------



## Shelley (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with what bella said. It may hurt right now but in the long run you are better off without him. You deserve better and will find a guy who will treat you right.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, that sucks big time... I hope you're okay.

New year, new start - I think even being friends with him will annoy you. Like, he goes about telling folks one thing and only lies to you. So yeah, you're better off.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks ladies





Yeah - thinking about it I know that it is SO much better this way. Better to find out how much of a butt he is now rather than later.

It started off pretty good and then went down hill. But oh well, I suppose.

I know that I am pretty (not in a conceded way!) and I think that my personality is a winner. Maybe I just have to wait for the perfect one!


----------



## MindySue (Jan 2, 2008)

What a ******


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

Exactly! LoL!

At least he is going to be a ****** to another silly woman!


----------



## MindySue (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL, im wondering if we even have the same word in mind.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 2, 2008)

Why are some guys like that?......UGH haha

You'll find someone ALOT better.


----------



## econ34 (Jan 2, 2008)

ew! what a jerk. don't even think about him, nobody deserves to be treated like that.

ew! what a jerk. don't even think about him, nobody deserves to be treated like that.


----------



## -Liz- (Jan 2, 2008)

oooo hes so stupid, like rosie said, a lucky esacape, let her deal with him, but if he ever contacts you again, forward her the messages lol

hugs and happy new year girl!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, im wondering if we even have the same word in mind. Probably! And even if we don't...he is both LOL!!

Originally Posted by *-Liz-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooo hes so stupid, like rosie said, a lucky esacape, let her deal with him, but if he ever contacts you again, forward her the messages lol 
hugs and happy new year girl!

Yeah - I am good at just not answering messages and calls!!! I am trying to see the positive and y'all are helping





BTW...I said that he slept with her...but I never slept with him!!! I just wanted to make that known LOL!


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 2, 2008)

Brightside: Your single and you can date a man with an accent, lol.


----------



## Andi (Jan 2, 2008)

ew what a pig! I canÂ´t understand why men feel the need to lie to us, if they donÂ´t wanna date us then just say so and leave.

I always get so pissed off when I hear a story like that, especially cause something similar happen to me as well. I was cheated on, and it bugged me even more that the girl was OMG so unattractive. Whatever, she can have that dirty bastard


----------



## MACAddict4Life (Jan 2, 2008)

thank god you got out of it now!


----------



## jakk-attakk (Jan 2, 2008)

Better off without him. He's lost someone really pretty with a top personality, you've lost a liar, a loser and someone who will call a woman fat, ugly etc etc then jump into bed with her! urgh! no thanks, she can have him! you'll get the last laugh.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Brightside: Your single and you can date a man with an accent, lol. Awwww you pay attention to my silly threads LOL!

So true


----------



## Bexy (Jan 2, 2008)

You are so much better off without him. You do not deserve someone like that. You deserve a one women man and he is obviously never going to be that for you.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly! Thanks





Stupid boys!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Jan 4, 2008)

He sounds like a jackass.

Move on..


----------



## Anthea (Jan 11, 2008)

Like Bexy says... Your better off without him.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 11, 2008)

awww Alex. That guy is a scum***. What I find even more heartbreaking than hurting you is that it sounds like he has no problem letting women in and out of his life with two little boys. What kind of an example is he to them??? He sounds real mature. Your are so lucky to not have to be in his life



.

When I was younger and having a million troubles in relationships and being able to find "the one", my mother said to me "Love will find you when you least expect it" and i was like "blah blah blah" but she was right. I happily married to my best friend. So I swear....it really does happen when you least expect it



With or without the accent


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jan 12, 2008)

Ugh... He talked about this woman behind her back and is now "with" her? Until the next woman comes along anyways. He's wretched and at least you found out his ways sooner rather than later.


----------



## nursie (Jan 15, 2008)

i read your whole post, and i know its hard to believe now, but you'll be damn glad if you never ever let this piece of crap anywhere near your life again....and thank your lucky stars tonight that you got out before any lasting ties to him

and the best revenge is living well


----------



## stephkcouture (Jan 15, 2008)

I am sure that if you give it a little time you will be fine. It seemed like you were almost over it until he stopped contact with you. Then it was probably more about the challenge? You should save your post and look at it when you so over him and you will realize that your time was better spent having fun with guys that are not jerks.


----------

